# Sinalunga



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

We will be moving close to Sinalunga after the summer. If anyone has any words of wisdom about the area they would gratefully be received.


----------



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

hope your move to sinalunga went well, i lived there for a year and hated it.... ended up moving to arezzo, then moved castiglion fiorentino, which i liked a lot! now im back in the uk and about to move to sardegna. where you from orrigionally?


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

We are from England but live in Switzerland. Italy will be 6 months a year.


----------



## ebard14 (2 mo ago)

mamma_ro said:


> hope your move to sinalunga went well, i lived there for a year and hated it.... ended up moving to arezzo, then moved castiglion fiorentino, which i liked a lot! now im back in the uk and about to move to sardegna. where you from orrigionally?


 I know this is a long time ago, but what did you hate about living in Sinalunga?


----------

